# Need Prayers Please



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Had to call 911 this morning. Ernie (Dad) is not doing well. He is back in the hospital.


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear this prayers are being sent now and he will be on my pray list


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, wow, so sorry Carol. Went thru that with Gloria...prayers sent for you and Ernie


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers sent. Will put Ernie on the prayer list at church. Let me know if I can help with anything.

Matt


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

prayers sent....


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Carol. God Bless Ernie and you both.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers on the way


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers continuing for Ernie and you, Carol.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Our prayers are with Ernie and the family, wish yall the very best.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Be tough ReelTime prayers sent .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are sent your way, lean on God and have faith.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Prayers now and continuing. May Gods will be done.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Carol, just saw this...please check PM's.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayers up for Mr. Earnie. Let me know what I can do.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Carol I'm very sorry to hear he isn't doing well. He will be in my prayers and if there is anything you need you have my number don't be shy 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers sent Carol.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent Carol for you and Ernie, God Bless.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Knee Mail Sent


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Continuing to pray for you both; keep us updated


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that, many prayers sent.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

sorry to hear that reel time...prayer's sent


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am overwhelmed by the love of my 2Cooler friends. I read Dad the names of all who have replied to my thread and he cried. Thank you all for the prayers and the PM's offering help of all kinds. I don't know what I did before I found 2Cool. What a great group of people!
PS: I ran out of green so I will paint some of you after 24 hours.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sent...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I've met a lot folks in my life. A lot of them, good people. But - I had the honor and pleasure of meeting Ernie last March and it's something I consider one of those "moments". 
It's hard to explain here. Have you ever met someone you genuinely liked the moment you met them? That's Ernie. 
Ever met someone who put you totally at ease? That's Ernie. 
Ever met someone you felt like you've known all your life? That's Ernie. 

God only puts a few like Ernie on earth for those fortunate to meet them. 

Ernie - you have my ongoing prayers my friend. Look forward to visiting with you again in the future. Take care and get well.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Prayers sent for your Dad-Mike


----------



## quick (Jan 27, 2012)

Prayer said for you're dad. All dads are special. They are our greatest teachers.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

RogerB said:


> I've met a lot folks in my life. A lot of them, good people. But - I had the honor and pleasure of meeting Ernie last March and it's something I consider one of those "moments".
> It's hard to explain here. Have you ever met someone you genuinely liked the moment you met them? That's Ernie.
> Ever met someone who put you totally at ease? That's Ernie.
> Ever met someone you felt like you've known all your life? That's Ernie.
> ...


Roger, what a nice thing to say. Many people have expressed that same sentiment to me about my Dad. He is someone special and God doesn't make many like him anymore. He loves people and it shows in every thing he says and does.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Sent!


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Prayer are send for speedy recovery


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Prayer's sent for Ernie, your Family and for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Big prayers said for a big man. Get well Ernie. The world is a better place with you and Carol in it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Done


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers sent that way for both of you.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for your Dad to be well.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for your Dad and his complete recovery.


----------

